#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  GATE 2005 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Hi FaaDoO Engineers

Please find the GATE 2005 CSE question paper with solutions attached.

Cheers! :Laie_58:





  Similar Threads: GATE 2008 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering GATE 2010 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering GATE 2006 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering GATE 2009 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering GATE 2007 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering

----------


## kunnu

thanx a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Suraj kaushal

its only a question paper ans answer keys not the solution !!!!

----------


## mehwish

i olso need of solutions of paper 2005

----------


## renuka r gawande

please post answer to these all papers

----------


## vidushi23

please send me solution of the all the GATE  (CSE AND IT) question papers.....................................

----------


## richa8987

I need explanation of the answer to the question 83a and 83b of gate 2005 paper for CS

----------


## nagasekhar

thanks for u ... giving a chance to me for  utilize engineering resourses.....

----------

